# Are you physically prepared to survive?



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Are you physically prepared to survive?

I went skydiving last weekend too prepare for the coming doom and realized at 57 I am not in the shape I should be for skydiving or more importantly surviving.

Can I walk 5 miles to fill a bucket of water and then carry it back?

Can I work in the field all day tending my crops?

Can I work all day and go hunting in the evening and bring the game home?

I have increased my daily exercise program mostly for future skydiving (tomorrow) and hopefully not for survival. Without proper conditioning I realized that even the smallest injury could keep from performing simple tasks. The only way to reduce these types of injuries is to stay fit. In the process I feel better and have more energy.

Making sure that I am physically prepared to take on whatever challenge is thrown at me will not guarantee that I will be free from injury, but could be the determining factor in surviving the landing while skydiving or surviving the crash of this economy and the USA as we once new it.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Skydiving?Why would anyone jump out of a perfectly good plane?Just kiddign some peopel have to have danger in their life and I'm one of them since I smoke and so far the smokers in my family never make it be much older than I am now.
I have always been blessed with lots of energy.I played softball up to 50 oldest one in the my league.This was a task considering it was co-ed team when I was use to women only.
Now I dig in dirt turn compost,was dancing a lot and riding bike several miles a week on dirt roads until my knee went out.I work past the pain now and its better.
Am I in good shape?Better than most women my age but smoking could change that any day.Maybe because I do so much my lungs still hold up. 

My husband is disabled so its hard on us both to keep all the work up.He still does what he can nd sometimes too much but it keeps him going.
We could survive for awhile in place,far as bug out ,it would be an emergency only situation.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'm physically prepared to live in my house for up to a year. I don't own farmland. I don't know how anyone could grow enough food to feed themselves and also be able to fight off hordes of starving people trying to take what they have. The bigger the farm the bigger the target you are and the harder it is to detect those people in time to defend yourself against them.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Sadly I still get sore. Today is a rest & recover day, yesterday I humped 50# of supplies up 3,200 foot elevation climb, and back 6 miles into the wilderness. I'll haul the guns & ammo be buried next week. Being 65 sucks.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

somehow I double posted - still got some learning to do


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

RevWC said:


> Are you physically prepared to survive?
> 
> I went skydiving last weekend too prepare for the coming doom
> 
> View attachment 1301


*SKYDIVING?* Someone PLEASE tell me that's not a prerequisite for prepping! I'M GONNA DIE! I'm w/ Meerkat, the plane wasn't crashing or anything, and you voluntarily jumped out??? 

No, not in the shape I should be...and got some doctor appts. coming up that I'm not looking forward to. Got a couple different structural probs. w/ my spine. I wonder if I jumped out of a plane, could fear tense me up enough to put it back correctly.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Possumfam said:


> *SKYDIVING?* Someone PLEASE tell me that's not a prerequisite for prepping! I'M GONNA DIE! I'm w/ Meerkat, the plane wasn't crashing or anything, and you voluntarily jumped out???
> 
> No, not in the shape I should be...and got some doctor appts. coming up that I'm not looking forward to. Got a couple different structural probs. w/ my spine. I wonder if I jumped out of a plane, could fear tense me up enough to put it back correctly.


 LOL,yep they would have a problem throwing me out of a plane,much less me jumping out of one on purpose.

My mothers first husband jumped out of one in ww11,his shoot did'nt open,she was a widow after onlt a few weeks marriage.

My joints are going out ,dr.s say too much use,but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

UGH...this is not a good thread for me. I'm working at it, but it's a slow process.....

Can still do anything I ever did, just takes longer, with more breaks and those recovery days....o my gosh...

Jimmy


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Pretty physically fit. I run a little more than three mile, three times a week, and work out with weights two days a week. I also do 40 sit-ups and 30 push-ups every day before I take my shower. I need to work on my upper body strength a bit more, but I am pretty comfortable my core strength and cardio fitness level.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

This is something I've struggled with for some time now. I used to be an athlete, but that was a couple decades ago. Since then my asthma has taken a toll. It really knocked me on my butt the past 6 weeks, and my frustration level is pretty high right now. I'm working with the doctor to get it under control, but if we have a major meltdown the physical fitness issue will be a major problem for me, especially if I'm unable to get meds.


----------



## mdmdmd (Apr 21, 2011)

This is at least ONE area that I am feeling good with. I run 5 miles twice a week, and do weight/ functional training with cardio at least twice a week also. It has helped immensely with energy, and also is a great stress reducer.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

many things have changed for us. dh had a massive heart attack and has only about 20 % of his heart left. I have RA and don't have a lot of easy mobility. we live by ourselves and are finding it hard. but what I can't do dh still can and what he can't do I can. guess we will work it out


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I used to run and work out with weights, and I found out it really didn't keep me in shape for other activities like gardening and firewood cutting. I felt good, though!

Skydiving? Yeah, I'm one of them that they'd have to toss out of the plane!

I do know I can push 2 full five-gallon water jugs a mile and a half home in a wheel barrel, including up a couple of hills, which is 80 lbs. of water. I know I can pull those same jugs in a sled on the snow in the winter, same route, same weight.

I know I can ride my bicycle 14 miles round trip to the post office for the mail, or 16 miles round trip to the little market on the highway. I've also made the 40-mile round trip to the nearest town on my bicycle.

I know I can work from sun-up to sun-down in the garden. I know my husband, MMM, can walk five miles every day on snowshoes, though the mountains, checking his trapline for 2 months. 

But I sure get achy sooner, ache longer, and ache in places I didn't know could ache!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> This is something I've struggled with for some time now. I used to be an athlete, but that was a couple decades ago. Since then my asthma has taken a toll. It really knocked me on my butt the past 6 weeks, and my frustration level is pretty high right now. I'm working with the doctor to get it under control, but if we have a major meltdown the physical fitness issue will be a major problem for me, especially if I'm unable to get meds.


 Hope you can get some meds to store for that.I had a bad breathing spell in foot hills of N.Ga. a few years ago.I was just getting over flu. something I have only got 2 times in my life.Bless your heart try to stoke up on meds.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> I used to run and work out with weights, and I found out it really didn't keep me in shape for other activities like gardening and firewood cutting. I felt good, though!


That is actually a really great point, Sue; train how you fight. Anyone who has chopped wood can tell you that it works a whole different set of muscles than anything at the gym. I chopped up some roots today, and I can definitely feel it in my back and shoulders.

It is for this reason that I also periodically train with actual weapons. Stand a 6' four-by-four vertically, and brace it with several two-by-fours so that it stands by itself. I took old mountain bike tires and wrapped them around the area that I planned on hitting, to round it off a bit more, and to absorb some of the shock of impact. I use it as a "pell", a training tool that European swordsmen used for centuries to train. Hit it with a wooden practice sword, or buy a long, thick oak dowel from the hardware store and use that instead.

I honestly used to do it a lot more often, and work out with weights a bit less, but I have found that targeting specific muscle groups definitely pays off more, in terms of building muscle mass. Muscles burn fat, and help support joints, for greater overall health.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

My sister in laws granny died about 6 yrs ago,she was 105 yr.old almost 106.She never exercised aday in her life,neither did her son who just died at 87 a bad alcoholic chain smoker for 70 yr.s,a truck driver.
Even Jack lalane did'nt live to 100.I think some exercise is good for us but too much is not.I get plenty and have always been very active.But there seems to be a happy medium somewhere.Dr.s tell me I overuse my joints because I don't have artritis ,only knees,hips and shoulders give me problems.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Turtle said:


> That is actually a really great point, Sue; train how you fight. Anyone who has chopped wood can tell you that it works a whole different set of muscles than anything at the gym. I chopped up some roots today, and I can definitely feel it in my back and shoulders.
> 
> It is for this reason that I also periodically train with actual weapons. Stand a 6' four-by-four vertically, and brace it with several two-by-fours so that it stands by itself. I took old mountain bike tires and wrapped them around the area that I planned on hitting, to round it off a bit more, and to absorb some of the shock of impact. I use it as a "pell", a training tool that European swordsmen used for centuries to train. Hit it with a wooden practice sword, or buy a long, thick oak dowel from the hardware store and use that instead.
> 
> I honestly used to do it a lot more often, and work out with weights a bit less, but I have found that targeting specific muscle groups definitely pays off more, in terms of building muscle mass. Muscles burn fat, and help support joints, for greater overall health.


 Tree stumps almost killed me a couple months ago! I planted around the suckers until I can slowly dig more aound them this fall and winter.I thought my chest had exploded,will never touch a pic again,too old now.

My husband use to make numb chucks dissapear.He could them every way but loose when he was younger.he stood between 2 trees and learned how to use them.One day he was showing my mother and he wracked himself upside the head with them right between the eyes,blood spurted out and he almost passed out.My mother screamed call an ambulance!He was ok after we stopped the bleeding.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

I had a physiotherapist a few years back who worked up a conditioning program for me that involved no actual exercise, just managing everyday tasks to balance out the body parts and provide physical conditioning.

Farm work, gardening, yard work, housework, child care, office work, building maintenance, living in three stories can all contribute to a rather heavy exercise regime. 

I have always considered most 'exercise' boring and a waste of calories, money and time. lol


----------



## Kursac (Jul 3, 2011)

I have been in better shape in the past but I do know how to do it. I own a great gym in my home and also have one put together in my warehouse. I am also a long distance bicycle rider. I have had a rather difficult year at work & it has taken my focus away from what I have done for my body & hobbies. Some times life gets in the way.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> My sister in laws granny died about 6 yrs ago,she was 105 yr.old almost 106.She never exercised aday in her life,neither did her son who just died at 87 a bad alcoholic chain smoker for 70 yr.s,a truck driver.
> Even Jack lalane did'nt live to 100.I think some exercise is good for us but too much is not.I get plenty and have always been very active.But there seems to be a happy medium somewhere.Dr.s tell me I overuse my joints because I don't have artritis ,only knees,hips and shoulders give me problems.


Genetics, I am blessed with a gene pool of old healthy relatives. I work out everyday and have constant aches and pains. But the aches and pains are worse if I do not work out? I guess it's Gravity!


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

I am not the man I used to be but I believe in the adage: "knowledge and treachery will overcome youth and enthusiasim every time".

After a recent storm I had to perform some roof repairs. 30 years ago I could hump two bundles of shingles up to the roof at a time. This time I had to break each bundle in half and get them up there that way. The repair took the better part of the day. My son-in-law (35 years younger than this old fart) withered in less than four hours. This guy is in fantastic shape or so I thought.

Was it work ethic, personal interest, bull headedness on my part or just plain determination that kept me going all day? All of my kids helped out that day but I did not want them on the very steep roof. 

Note to all: The best roofing tool to own is a checkbook.

All of us will be suprised how well we can do if we slow down, think and plan. Fitness and physicality is a secondary requirement the first being knowledge and determination. Ask yourself the question: Do I need to move 10 gallons of water at one time or can I make two trips? Do I need to move 6 yards of gravel before noon or can I use up the whole day.

Aging sucks. Each time I think that I consider the alternative. I'll take aging.


----------



## Dan1966 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Optimizing Health and Fitness*

From the preppers that I know, it seems like this is the most critical area where most are lacking. I take care of quite a few of these guys in my medical practice and we work with health optimization not just staving off or treating chronic disease. Nutrition and fitness are the keys. I see so many people posting about how they are worried about having their diabetes meds or their blood pressure meds; how about getting your health back to the point where you don't need them anymore? Focus on adding 20 pounds of muscle without gaining weight, talk about improving power-to-mass ratio, not to mention the chronic disease improvement that would occur.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Dan1966 said:


> From the preppers that I know, it seems like this is the most critical area where most are lacking. I take care of quite a few of these guys in my medical practice and we work with health optimization not just staving off or treating chronic disease. Nutrition and fitness are the keys. I see so many people posting about how they are worried about having their diabetes meds or their blood pressure meds; how about getting your health back to the point where you don't need them anymore? Focus on adding 20 pounds of muscle without gaining weight, talk about improving power-to-mass ratio, not to mention the chronic disease improvement that would occur.


 When empty nest syndrone and menapause hit me a few years back I gained 30 lb.s. Blood pressure was always high 150/100 was about my 'normal'sometimes a lot higher.My good cholesterol was non existant,bad was high and my triglycerides were to the moon,over 800.I was borderline diabetic and depressed.I also smoke.

My doc told me I was perfect candidate for stroke or heart attack.She wanted to give me all kinds of pills.I ask her to let me see if I could do it without meds,she got so mad she walked out of the room!:ignore

Next month I lost 12 lb.s gained muscle from dance,bike on dirt roads and took out most carbs in my diet: I ate tuna, wild caught salmon'when I could afford it',nuts,real butter,olives,squash,bell peppers,and lots of lettuce and other veggys.If I had pizza once a month I'd tear off the top and throw out the crust.
She was hopeful but said most do fine for awhile.6 months later she was teloling the whole office about how well I was doing[thats how affraid of their drugs I am].This was several years ago and I'm still ok with blood work,still watch carbs and exercise.
Carbs are the worst thing for triglycirides and obesity.


----------



## Dan1966 (Jul 13, 2011)

Meerkat, thats awesome! Exercise, ditch the grains and simple sugars - the cure for most disease right there. Its funny that many people see diabetes (type II), cholesterol, heart disease, and high blood pressure as diseases - they are not. These are symptoms of a poor lifestyle in the majority of cases. All these meds are treating symptoms. Lets refocus on core wellness: lifestyle, fitness, and nutrition.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Dan1966 said:


> Meerkat, thats awesome! Exercise, ditch the grains and simple sugars - the cure for most disease right there. Its funny that many people see diabetes (type II), cholesterol, heart disease, and high blood pressure as diseases - they are not. These are symptoms of a poor lifestyle in the majority of cases. All these meds are treating symptoms. Lets refocus on core wellness: lifestyle, fitness, and nutrition.


 At first you stay hungry or think you are.After awhile it gets to where you don't feel hungry anymore.Miost of the foods I ate were considered fattening.Lots of butter in my carrots and olives in the can that did'nt have so much salt.All kinds of nuts and an apple and orange everyday.
I read all the side effect of the drugs she wanted me to take.Next dr. I cursed out and told her if what I was doing worked,why did she want me to take drugs?
:dunno:She was a real bitch.Some dr.s don't wan you to help yourself.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

If you had asked me this several years ago, I could not have honestly said "yes".  I went in for my yearly physical, and after the initial blood work was done, the Dr. came in and told me I was "borderline" diabetic. When I told my wife, she said, and I quote, "BS, you're either diabetic or you're not, there is no almost". She put me on a diet and I lost 63 lbs. up to March of last year when I had knee replacements. I was at 248 for my knee surgery but have crept back up to 258. I went deer hunting last year for the first time in about 8-9 years and felt great. :2thumb: I've always been pretty active (most any outdoor sport) and I'm an auto mechanic by trade, so I'm on my feet 90% of the time. I've often wondered how far I actually walk in a days time. Maybe I'll buy a pedometer and find out. 

Tim


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

TimB said:


> If you had asked me this several years ago, I could not have honestly said "yes".  I went in for my yearly physical, and after the initial blood work was done, the Dr. came in and told me I was "borderline" diabetic. When I told my wife, she said, and I quote, "BS, you're either diabetic or you're not, there is no almost". She put me on a diet and I lost 63 lbs. up to March of last year when I had knee replacements. I was at 248 for my knee surgery but have crept back up to 258. I went deer hunting last year for the first time in about 8-9 years and felt great. :2thumb: I've always been pretty active (most any outdoor sport) and I'm an auto mechanic by trade, so I'm on my feet 90% of the time. I've often wondered how far I actually walk in a days time. Maybe I'll buy a pedometer and find out.
> 
> Tim


 Good for you.I know how hard your work is and its good exercise.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

TimB said:


> If you had asked me this several years ago, I could not have honestly said "yes".  I went in for my yearly physical, and after the initial blood work was done, the Dr. came in and told me I was "borderline" diabetic. When I told my wife, she said, and I quote, "BS, you're either diabetic or you're not, there is no almost". She put me on a diet and I lost 63 lbs. up to March of last year when I had knee replacements. I was at 248 for my knee surgery but have crept back up to 258. I went deer hunting last year for the first time in about 8-9 years and felt great. :2thumb: I've always been pretty active (most any outdoor sport) and I'm an auto mechanic by trade, so I'm on my feet 90% of the time. I've often wondered how far I actually walk in a days time. Maybe I'll buy a pedometer and find out.
> 
> Tim


 Tim,just noticed your near Atlanta,my hometown.Ever go to the Varsity on North Ave.?Now when I visit I forget about carbs and enjoy a little of everything on that menu. It was a deja vu thing.For almost a hundred years my family ate there.When it was not much more than a dirt road my mother ate at the Varsity.
She was phsycally fit from walking to it.Imagine Mid Downtown Atlanta having dirt roads.Lots of bike pedaling and hard working people who got plenty of exercise.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> My sister in laws granny died about 6 yrs ago,she was 105 yr.old almost 106.She never exercised aday in her life,neither did her son who just died at 87 a bad alcoholic chain smoker for 70 yr.s,a truck driver.


How do I sign up for this plan?


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Dan1966 said:


> Meerkat, thats awesome! Exercise, ditch the grains and simple sugars - the cure for most disease right there. Its funny that many people see diabetes (type II), cholesterol, heart disease, and high blood pressure as diseases - they are not. These are symptoms of a poor lifestyle in the majority of cases. All these meds are treating symptoms. Lets refocus on core wellness: lifestyle, fitness, and nutrition.


stupid question/thought - Aren't most preppers storing up wheat and rice? Now what? Or will the "new normal" take care of that? Thanks, Doc!


----------



## Dan1966 (Jul 13, 2011)

Canned bacon, powdered protein shakes and rice for me! Lots of veggies and hunting. No grains for me other than rice.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Possumfam said:


> How do I sign up for this plan?


 LOL,the idea is not 'too much'exercise.This ld lady always had a samll garden,did housework,cooked and even took care of her sick oldest 70 yr.old daughter.
Exercise s good,just don't over do it.:wave:
I'm back on the bike on dirt road now since bakers cyst is'nt going anywhere anytime soon I may as well work through it.
This terrible draught has the sand like sugar ,plus the heat so it a real workout for an older lady.But if i get real tired or too hot I stop and rest.Also I'm turnign compost,digging.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

> This is something I've struggled with for some time now. I used to be an athlete, but that was a couple decades ago. Since then my asthma has taken a toll. It really knocked me on my butt the past 6 weeks, and my frustration level is pretty high right now. I'm working with the doctor to get it under control, but if we have a major meltdown the physical fitness issue will be a major problem for me, especially if I'm unable to get meds.


Goshengirl, you and me both. I am 44 (as of tomorrow), and have been "asthmatic" all my life. Actually, my mother was induced early by a doctor that wanted to go on vacation and should have been born about a month later, so, one doctor thinks I have underdeveloped lungs and of course back then, they did not handle it like they do now, the damage is irreversible (the tissue does not expand as it should, or as much as it should). I know I am out of shape already, although I am active, it has just not been enough, and I tend to shy away from efforts that set my lungs off since I do not have medical and therefore no inhaler to count on.


----------



## Dan1966 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Rarely too late to be fit*

It amazes me to see people that feel like it is too late in life or their health is too far gone to get fit and healthy. Granted, many do have physical limitations but I can tell you, I have seen dramatic changes in people when they are given the right guidance and they have true determination. That's what I like about the people on this blog is that they have drive and determination. My mother and father are 65 years old, 10 years ago, they were not in bad shape but they were certainly not what I would call survival fit. Dad was 6 foot and about 200 pounds at 30% body fat. He is now 185# and 17% body fat, can do 10 straight pull-ups and do 50 straight push-ups without stopping and run a 5k in about 27 minutes. He recently hiked 3 miles into a deep gorge with a 45# pack - no problem. Mom is 5 foot, was 110 pounds at 33% body fat, now 105# and 18% body fat, she can do 8 straight pull-ups and deadlift 215# - she is a beast! She also runs a 28 minute 5K. My parents were never the overly enthusiastic athletic type - mostly played golf and some tennis. I give this example because these are the types of people I see every day. Anyone can do this with the right drive. Also my father had been on two blood pressure meds and reflux meds 10 years ago - now no meds at all.
Preparedness will require more than supplies and knowledge.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Dan1966 said:


> It amazes me to see people that feel like it is too late in life or their health is too far gone to get fit and healthy. Granted, many do have physical limitations but I can tell you, I have seen dramatic changes in people when they are given the right guidance and they have true determination. That's what I like about the people on this blog is that they have drive and determination. My mother and father are 65 years old, 10 years ago, they were not in bad shape but they were certainly not what I would call survival fit. Dad was 6 foot and about 200 pounds at 30% body fat. He is now 185# and 17% body fat, can do 10 straight pull-ups and do 50 straight push-ups without stopping and run a 5k in about 27 minutes. He recently hiked 3 miles into a deep gorge with a 45# pack - no problem. Mom is 5 foot, was 110 pounds at 33% body fat, now 105# and 18% body fat, she can do 8 straight pull-ups and deadlift 215# - she is a beast! She also runs a 28 minute 5K. My parents were never the overly enthusiastic athletic type - mostly played golf and some tennis. I give this example because these are the types of people I see every day. Anyone can do this with the right drive. Also my father had been on two blood pressure meds and reflux meds 10 years ago - now no meds at all.
> Preparedness will require more than supplies and knowledge.


This is a great testimony of your parents!

My Aunt died at 90 never worked out a day and ate everything and lived a very sedentary life for her last 6 years (bed ridden for 3) as well as memory loss. While my dad is 89 dances 3 to 4 times per week (ballroom) lifts weights and walks 1 mile per day! Jack Lalanne lived an exceptional life and died at 91 from pneumonia. It is all about genetics but wouldn't you rather be fit and enjoy life like my dad and Jack or spend your time like my Aunt! Your choice.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Both so true, my only problem is getting past the lungs limitations, and am looking into a gym, where at least the situation is controled and I can find ways to not only work a little at a time, but working my way up to where my body can handle more excertion, and does not trigger breathing problems. 

We used to not have a car, for years. We lived in town, walked to the store, carried large amounts of groceries home, and also walked anywhere we wanted to, or needed to go. We spent a lot of time taking our kids to places as far outside of town as we could go, and hike. I was certainly in much better shape, then....we got a car. Now I will say, I am so grateful for my transportation, having it has opened many avenues for us we did not have before, including living outside of town. However, it has contributed to me becoming out of shape, so I know I need to buckle down and take charge.

I worry often of what would happen if I found myself having to hike out of town, maybe in an attempt to get out quickly with my family and my lung capacity is already limited, so stopping enough to recover and be able to continue is an issue, and now it is more so. All the horrible images of holding my family back and being caught up in the middle of awful circumstances is not something I want.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Yesterdays Hike:

"Well I did it, the killer dayhike to "Hell". Up Summit Cr. into East Cr. jump into Colorado Creek, transition over to Fox Creek, have lunch, explore two side valleys in Colorado Creek on the way out. 10 hours & 45 Minutes. Colorado Creek is awful. One Grizzly, and one Black Bear at 10 feet. I was able to call him up close, making crying sounds. I got the grizzly to turn and start coming, but he got skidish and would not come. Was a good day hike. No Caribou, No Sheep, No Humans".

Note: I am near 65 years old, and had a 60+ pound pack of gear.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I am 47 and a woman. I am in very good shape. I can cut down a tree with an ax and dig post holes by hand. One of the young ladies at work saw me in a sleeveless blouse and was so impressed with my arms. Her triceps were all flab, mine are very firm.

I know much younger people who work out in a gym and "look" great but can't do manual labor. One of my friends who looks gorgeous came over to help me with my raised beds and it almost killed her. She couldn't walk for a week. 

I am confident that I can survive physically and mentally.


----------



## Dan1966 (Jul 13, 2011)

There is no question that if you live this type of lifestyle (chopping wood, hiking, planting, hauling, etc) that you will have a base of fitness for performing these activities and yes even a person that is 4 or 5 times fitter than you may not recover as well if they are not used to performing the same manual labor but they have the ability to perform work over wide modal domains and with practice may even be better. I went to a Mountain Athlete training course in Jackson Hole where they train Exum Mountain Guides, these are the fittest athletes and expeditioners that I have ever encountered but they firmly believe that they need to train in the gym in order to be top performers in their jobs. I'm not here to argue who is fitter based on what they do, I just offer up that you should be able to perform if called upon to not only do what you are used to but also for what you may need to do.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Okay, Doc, I have a question. Does having a bad back mean you have limitations, or can you exercise your way to a good, strong back. I don't mean just poor muscles, I'm referring to the actual spine - the bones, discs, etc... I want to manually chop wood again, keep harvesting the garden, and work all day without my legs and back going numb. I don't want surgery, and I don't want pills, I'd rather have strength. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Dan1966 (Jul 13, 2011)

It really depends on the nature of the problem but generally back pain will improve dramatically with strengthening the paraspinal muscles - the muscles that stabilize the vertebrae. This needs to be a gradual process and slowly increase the intensity. Too many people will avoid strengthening these muscles due to pain and they will just gradually weaken and cause the pain to be worse.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

At almost 53, I still climb trees for a living. That's a full body workout in itself. I will dig post holes by hand but when it comes to firewood, give me a chainsaw and hydraulic splitter. In the garden, (10,000sf) groundbreaking is done with a tiller but maintenance and harvesting are done by hand. 
Like Meerkat, I'm a smoker so I won't be running any marathons but overall, Mrs. UJ and I are about as physically ready as we can be.


----------

